# Frannie



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Ms Frannie went to a new vet Monday-a Cardiologist. She added two more meds for Frannie to take along with the heart medication my vet started her on before Nationals. And then today I got a call that Frannie now has crystals-she has been crystal free for a year-the new dr said that there was a chance the meds for her heart would bring on crystals in the urine-just not sure which way to turn. 

I just had to lean on some shoulders tonight.

Pat(humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry the news from the vet wasn't better. I will say a prayer for Frannie.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pat, I am glad you found a new Cardiologist but sad she has to be on more meds and now has crystals again. So thankful though she has YOU a true Angel!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

sending hugs to you and Frannie :hug::hug:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((((Pat and Frannie))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pat, I'm sorry to hear this news. But having a new cardiologist should be a wonderful thing for Frannie too. :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry you didn't get better news Pat. I so enjoyed meeting you and your sweet dogs in Chicago. Will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am sorry for the news about the crystals. I hope that her new cardiologist can help her. Sending you good thoughts and hugs.
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pat- a big hug to you and my thoughts with Miss Frannie that the crystals get taken care of. Are they going to change her heart medication again?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hugs coming your way. Jane


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hugs and good thought to you, Pat and to Ms Frannie. She's lucky to have you in her corner.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear Frannie has crystals again. I hope they can adjust her meds. When was the last time they had checked her for crystals? I didn't realize the crystals show up that quickly after starting the new meds. Sending prayers to Frannie. I too enjoyed meeting you and your crew at National's.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just got back from my vet-he does not seem really worried about the crystals since the scan did not show any stones. She has been on one heart med since before Nationals and just started on the other two. He told me the crystals can form just "because". Could have been the med-could have been "who knows what". Of course we can't take her off the heart medication so we are going to get a diet plan worked out that should help stave off the crystals and work with the heart.

I feel much better after talking to him-he explained things in "lay terms" that I could understand. And he will be taking over the care of Frannie all but once every six months when we have to see the heart dr.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pat you are one of the best hu-mom a havanese could ever have ((HUGS))


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Will keep you both in my thoughts and hope the new meds will help.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Frannie's lucky to have you Pat. I'm glad you're happy with the vet and feel comfortable with him. It sure helps when they explain in a way we can understand.

Hugs to you and Miss Frannie.


----------

